# Champ and Bubbles!



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Here are some photos of Champ with...BUBBLES!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are AMAZING!

Haha, obviously they look better than they taste


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Awwwwwhhhh I LOVE THOSE PICTURES!!! That is soooooo sweet!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I just discovered there's something magical about Goldens and bubbles.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

haha thanks guys!! Be prepared for more bubbles pictures...because once I've got some more bubbles and Champ gets groomed I'm trying again! :bowl:

Champ needs to be groomed BADLY...so he should be lookin' even more handsome in the next set. :smooch:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fantastic shots! Champ looks like he was having a great time with the bubbles right up until he tasted one! :


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Those are great! What do you use for lighting?


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Swanolck said:


> Those are great! What do you use for lighting?


Just the sun, haha 

I prefer natural light so these were taken outdoors.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Fabulous photos!!!! I dare say Champ would like his bubbles to come in a different flavor


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Champ said:


> Just the sun, haha
> 
> I prefer natural light so these were taken outdoors.


Cool background, looks like a studio backdrop or something. I can't wait until we have some nice days here so I can try my new lens outside!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Photo number 5 made me chuckle! I love these photos.


----------



## JBAMM (Oct 2, 2008)

Great photos. The 5th one is classic!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Swanolck said:


> Cool background, looks like a studio backdrop or something. I can't wait until we have some nice days here so I can try my new lens outside!!


Thanks! That's the look I was going for, but I just used a cheap poster : I've been thinking of maybe buying a real photography backdrop but they're pretty pricy just for fabric.

I agree he wants a new flavor!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

amazing shots.You are doing awesome.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You know they have beef flavored bubbles!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> You know they have beef flavored bubbles!


Thats great - looking online for edible bubbles for dogs now! Maybe I can find a cheap bubble machine too...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures. That last one is stunning. And the one with him getting a taste of one cracks me up. I read that Petco has the food flavored bubbles, but when I checked with them in the store they were out.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Woah! Amazing pictures! He's adorable!


----------



## Molly&Me (Feb 2, 2009)

What great pictures. Especially love the one where it looks like he ate one and didn't enjoy it one bit.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is beautiful and thoe are great shots I know kids love bubbles, but never thought about dogs trying to ctch them.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What delightful, wonderful pictures, I love them! I'm going to try some bubbles too this W/E (but my girls won't sit as pretty as Champ)


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I love the "just ate a bubble" face. : ) We have some great photographers on this board. I'm very impressed.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I think you'd win a Monthly Contest with the first or last pic...but the BlahhYuckyBubble Pic made me laugh out loud!! Can't wait for more! Thanks for the Smiles!


----------



## almac (Feb 23, 2009)

Those pictures are amazing! What kind of camera do you use? I'm thinking I need a better one than what I've got...


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Amazing Pictures!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Gorgeous pics!!! I have never tried bubbles with mine, I bet they'd love em!!


----------



## hermione hewitt (Oct 24, 2007)

Great pics, Hermione loves chasing bubbles: lots of fun


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

That face he made after tasting one is priceless!! You'll have to track down the chicken flavored bubbles...they smell so weird though, fair warning!

Great pictures!!


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Lovely lovely pictures!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Delightful pics! Thanks for sharing! Now off to find some bubbles for Cedar . . . .


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

WOW... what great pic's!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures and great idea. I love the sharpness of that 85mm lens.
:appl::appl:


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Thats funny, I will have to try that.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Champ said:


> Thanks! That's the look I was going for, but I just used a cheap poster : I've been thinking of maybe buying a real photography backdrop but they're pretty pricy just for fabric.
> 
> I agree he wants a new flavor!!


 Color art paper, or clearance fabrics at a fabric store make great backdrops. Even some colorful sheets.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

LOVE IT !


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Champ is going to the beach this weekend so watch out for some more pics!


----------

